# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  8 khu rừng nổi tuyệt đẹp trên mặt nước

## hangnt

*Hồ Noong của Hà Giang nước ta xứng đáng là một trong những khu rừng 'thần tiên' ấy.*

*1. Kaindy, Cộng hòa Kazakhstan*


Kaindy là một hồ nước dài 400 mét, sâu gần 30 mét nằm cách thành phố Almaty 129 km và cao 2.000 mét so với mực nước biển. Nó được tạo ra bằng kết quả của một sạt lở đất đá vôi khổng lồ. Khu vực hồ này có nhiều danh lam thắng cảnh và một trong số đó là khu rừng ngập mặn nổi trên mặt hồ Kaindy.

*2. Bezid, Romania*


Hồ Bezid nằm trong khu vực Transylvania, Romania là kết quả sau khi toàn bộ ngôi làng của Bezid bị ngập lụt, để lại những ngôi nhà ở dưới đáy hồ. Hiện nay tháp nhà thờ và cây cối vẫn có thể được nhìn thấy lờ mờ trên mặt hồ. Rất may là nhờ một con đập được xây dựng khoảng 25 năm trước đây để ngăn chặn lũ lụt thường xuyên xảy ra ở đây nên khi lũ đến, toàn bộ dân cư của ngôi làng đã nhanh chóng chuyển đi.

*3. Periyar, Ấn Độ*


Hồ Periyar ở bang Kerala của Ấn Độ là một nghĩa trang trũng có diện tích 55 km² với những thân cây chết khô độc đáo. Trước đây, người ta thường nói hồ Periyar là một khu rừng sống sinh động, nhưng những thân cây chết chóc hiện tại là minh chứng hùng hồn nhất cho sự hủy hoại môi trường sống của con người.

*4. Udawalawe Reservoir, Sri Lanka*


Cũng giống như hồ Periyar, khu rừng ngập mặn ở hồ Udawalawe được biết đến là một trong những khu rừng nổi trên mặt nước có cảnh quan hấp dẫn và độc đáo.

*5. Volta, Ghana*


Khu rừng chết nổi trên hồ Volta, Ghana có diện tích bề mặt lớn nhất trong các khu rừng nổi trên trái đất. Hồ được hình thành bởi đập thủy điện Akosomba, cung cấp nhiều năng lượng cho địa phương và toàn quốc gia. Hoàn thành vào năm 1965, hồ Volta đã khiến 78.000 người buộc phải di dời đến nơi ở mới, 200.000 động vật phải di chuyển và khoảng 120 tòa nhà và vô số ngôi nhà nhỏ đã bị phá hủy.

*6. Caddo, Texas, Mỹ*


Khu rừng ngập mặn trên hồ Caddo rộng 103 km là vùng đất ngập nước nằm ở biên giới giữa Texas và Louisiana, Hoa Kỳ. Khác với những vùng hồ chết chóc nổi trên mặt nước, Caddo thu hút cực nhiều khách du lịch đến tham quan bởi những tán cây khổng lồ tuyệt đẹp rủ trên mặt nước, khiến cả vùng hồ mang một vẻ đẹp thần tiên hiếm có.

*7. Kampong Pluk, Cam-pu-chia*


Khu rừng nổi ở Kampong Pluk là môi trường sống cực kỳ phong phú và là quê hương của nhiều loại động vật hoang dã. Nơi đây cũng thu hút nhiều nhà khoa học đến tìm hiểu và khám phá cuộc sống đa dạng của sinh vật đặc trưng của hệ sinh thái rừng ngập mặn.

*8. Hồ Noong, Việt Nam*

Không cần đi đâu xa cả, ở ngay nước ta cũng có một khu rừng nổi tuyệt đẹp ở Hồ Noong, Hà Giang. Hồ Noong cách thị xã Hà Giang chừng 17 km, được ví như con mắt của rừng, với diện tích mặt nước rộng khoảng 20 ha, nằm giữa cánh rừng nguyên sinh rộng gần 100 ha bao quanh khiến cho hồ Noong có cảnh sắc hoang sơ kỳ thú.


Điểm đặc biệt của hồ Noong là những gốc cây xanh tốt hoặc những gốc cây khô mọc lên từ trong lòng hồ. Mùa mưa (tháng 4 - tháng 10) bạn có thể thuê bè, mảng đi thăm hồ còn mùa khô (tháng 10 - tháng 4 năm sau) thì nước cạn nên bạn tha hồ đứng luôn ở gần đáy hồ để chụp ảnh.

_Theo Ione.net_

----------


## leminhminh6869

Đính kèm 348
Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v
 GIÁ VÉ MÁY BAY KHUYẾN MẠI ĐI NHẬT BẢN | AKITA | ASAHIKAWA | FUKUOKA | HAKODATE | HIROSHIMA | KAGOSHIMA | KITAKYUSHU | KOCHI | KUMAMOTO | KUSHIRO | MATSUYAMA | MIYAZAKI | NAGASAKI | VÉ MÁY BAY ĐI JAPAN GIÁ RẺ
GIÁ VÉ MÁY BAY KHUYẾN MẠI ĐI NHẬT BẢN | TEL 0466637567 |  AKITA | ASAHIKAWA | FUKUOKA | HAKODATE | HIROSHIMA | KAGOSHIMA | KITAKYUSHU | KOCHI | KUMAMOTO | KUSHIRO | MATSUYAMA | MIYAZAKI | NAGASAKI | VÉ MÁY BAY ĐI JAPAN GIÁ RẺ | LỊCH BAY VÀ GIÁ VÉ ĐI NHẬT BẢN | VÉ 1 CHIỀU VÀ KHỨ HỒI ĐI NHẬT BẢN | VÉ PHỔ THÔNG VÀ THƯƠNG GIA
LIÊN HỆ ĐẶT VÉ: 0466637567 // 0423240240


- TƯ VẤN, LÀM VISA ĐI NHẬT BẢN, XIN GỌI: 0422400222 

- BÁN VÉ MÁY BAY ĐI NHẬT BẢN GIÁ RẺ NHẤT TỪ 650$ KHỨ HỒI - XIN GỌI: 0466637567

- BÁN VÉ MÁY BAY NỘI ĐỊA NHẬT BẢN, LIÊN TUYẾN QUỐC TẾ 

- ĐẶT PHÒNG KHÁCH SẠN, XE Ở NHẬT BẢN - XIN GỌI: 0422400333

- ĐẶT PHÒNG KHÁCH SẠN TOÀN CẦU 

- TỔ CHỨC CÁC TOUR DU LỊCH NHẬT BẢN, HÀN QUỐC, CHÂU ÂU, MỸ XIN GỌI: 0422400222

Phòng vé máy bay

VINA HOLIDAY

Tel: 04.66622231 – 04.66637567 – 04.23240240

Hotline: 0943570303 – 0943570606 – 01252489999

Phục vụ 24/7 giao vé tân nhà miễn phí trong nội thành Hà Nội

Liên tục có các chương trình khuyến mại vé máy bay giá rẻ trong nước và quốc tế

Đặt vé, giữ chỗ, cung cấp booking vé máy bay miễn phí cho quý khách đi xin visa

Vé đang khuyến mại

-          Vé máy bay đi Nhật khứ hồi 1 tháng giá 480$ + Tax

-          Vé máy bay từ Hà Nội/TPHCM đi – Nhật Bản giá khuyến mại 650$ + Tax khứ hồi open 1 năm

-          Vé máy bay đi Úc giá rẻ hơn các hãng từ 20-100$

-          Vé máy bay đi TPHCM/Nha Trang/ Đà Nẵng giá vé từ 415.000 bay Jetstar

-          Vé máy bay đi Mỹ từ 720$ + Tax

-          Vé máy bay đi Singapore từ 32$ ++ bay của Tiger Airways

-          Vé máy bay đi Thái Lan, Malaysia từ 19$++ bay của Air Asia

-          Vé máy bay đi Hongkong từ 245$ + bay của Hongkong Airlines áp dụng cho 2 người đi cùng nhau

-          Vé máy bay đi Quảng Châu, Bắc Kinh, Thượng Hải từ 225$ +

-          Vé máy bay đi Hàn Quốc chỉ từ 580$+

-          Vé máy bay đi Châu Âu giá chỉ từ 800$

-          Vé máy bay đi Thái Lan từ 87$+ bay của Vietnam Airlines

-          Vé máy bay đi Nga từ 500$+ Tax

-          CÒN NHIỀU VÉ MÁY BAY KHUYẾN MẠI KHÁC XIN QUÝ KHÁCH VUI LÒNG GỌI TRỰC TIẾP THEO SỐ: 04.66622231 – 04.66637567 – 04.23.240240

VINA HOLIDAY

Vé máy bay quốc tế:

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Á :

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Nhật Bản, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Hàn Quốc, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Ấn Độ, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Malaysia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Singapore, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Thái Lan, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Myanmar, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Philippines, vé máy bay đi giá rẻ đi Indonesia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Lào vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Campuchia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Hongkong, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Macau, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Brunei, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Đài Loan, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Sri Lanka, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Maldives…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Âu:

Vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Anh, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Pháp, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Đức, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Nga, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Séc, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ba Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ukraine, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Hungary, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Bulgary, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Hà Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Na Uy, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Thụy Điển, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Phần Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Thụy Sỹ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Phần Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Bỉ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Romania, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Slovakia, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Monaco, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Tây Ban Nha, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Bồ Đào Nha, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Iceland, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ireland, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Luxembourg, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Sip, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Macedonia, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Malta, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Montenegro…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Mỹ:

Vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Mỹ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Canada, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Mexico, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Argentina, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Brazil, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Chile, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Colombia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Ecuador, vé máy bay đi Peru, vé máy bay đi Uruguay, vé máy bay đi Venezuela…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Đại Dương, Úc:

Vé máy bay đi Úc, vé máy bay đi Cook Islands, Vé máy bay đi Fiji, vé máy bay đi French Polynesia, vé máy bay đi Newzeland, vé máy bay đi New Caledonia…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Trung Đông:

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Bahrain, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Israel, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Jordan, vé máy bay đi Kuwait, vé máy bay đi Lebanon, vé máy bay đi Oman, vé máy bay đi Qatar, vé máy bay đi Ả rập, vé máy bay đi …

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Phi:

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Nam Phi, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ghana, vé máy bay đi Congo, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Ai Cập, vé máy bay đi Ma rốc, vé máy bay đi Tunisia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Zimbabue, vé máy bay đi Angola…

Vé máy bay nội địa Việt Nam:

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Đà Nẵng, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Nha Trang, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Đồng Hới, Quảng Bình, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Đà Lạt, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Cần Thơ, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Điện Biên, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Phú Quốc, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Côn Đảo, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Huế, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Vinh, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Pleiku, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Hà Nội, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Hải Phòng …. giá vé máy bay từ 300.000 đến 3.7290.000

Đặt vé máy bay qua Yahoo Chat:

Yahoo1:  vemaybay_visa2

Yahoo2:  dulichquocte_3000

Yahoo3:  service_vinaholidays

Đặt vé máy bay qua điện thoại :

04.66637567 – 04.66622231 – 04.23240240

Phục vụ 247 qua Hotline: 0943570303 – 0943570606 - 01252489999

Đặt vé máy bay qua Email: info@vinaholidays.com.vn

Đặt vé máy bay qua website: Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v    ///    Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v

Đại lý bán vé máy bay của Vietnam Airlines, Jetstar Pacific Airlines, Air Asia Airlines, Singapore Airlines, Malaysia Airlines, Hongkong Airlines, Cathay Pacific, Asiana Airlines, Koreana Airlines, China Southern Airlines, China Airlines, Eva Airlines, eatern Airlines, china Eatern Airlines, Shanghai Airlines, Hainan Airlines, Kunming Airlines, Shenzhen Airlines, Royal Brunei Airlines, Laos Airlines, Phnompenh Airlines, Philippines Airlines, All Nippon Airways, Tiger Airways, American Airlines, United Airlines, Japan Airways, Thai Airways, Air France, Air Canada….

Bán vé máy bay nội địa các nước, bán vé máy bay nối chuyến, nối hành trình nội địa các nước

Địa chỉ bán vé máy bay, địa chỉ phòng vé máy bay, vé máy bay, air ticket, ve may bay gia re, ve may bay khuyen mai, dia chi ban ve may bay, ve may bay khuyen mai, chuong trinh khuyen mai cua Vietnam Airlines, địa chỉ bán vé

----------

